
My Fantasy: A Cellphone I Can Use as a Desktop Computer - jaytaylor
https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/my-fantasy-cellphone.html
======
ocdtrekkie
Atrix and Bionic got _super close_ but were before their time: After Android
4.0 rolled out with proper support for landscape/tablet form factors, their
dock was updated to be "desktop Android" and was a great implementation. Had
they come out when Android was ready to support them, they'd have done better.

Windows 10 Mobile got closer. Windows PCs and phones were offering a large
library of the same apps, and you'd get a close-to-desktop UI. Of course,
Windows on ARM still sucked, Win32 emulation wasn't a thing yet that it is
today, PWAs weren't a thing yet, and Microsoft was afraid of failure and caved
to Google. Had Microsoft stuck it out, we'd be there.

I am excited about the new phase of Linux phones coming out, like PinePhone
and Librem 5. They look to legitimately offer real desktop OSes on their
phones. Some stuff will be tailored to mobile, some won't be, but that will be
okay, because it'll be the same platform.

What I'd really like to see is a way to keep the storage/configuration of all
your apps and data and such on your phone in that mobile form factor, but when
you dock it, you gain not just a monitor and a keyboard and a mouse, but
additional processing power you can put behind what's stored on your phone.

~~~
rolph
the idea of your phone being a front end to your private server cloud is
somthing that really should be explored. The smart phone could also be a great
ubermouse, way more than xyz and 123 inputs are possible with a touchscreen.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I have a Sandstorm server for my private cloud aspect, but I'd really most
like to just carry my data with me and then have a backup at home. I don't
like to be reliant on the Internet being available at any given time, ideally.

